# VAD Smartbox



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I eventually took the plunge and purchased a Van Aaken smartbox for my 2.3 JTD.

It arrived yesterday and despite the "easy to fit in 15 minutes" I decided that I was not competent, so I phoned Geo at Pecks Hill Garage and arranged to have it fitted at 9:00AM this morning. Am I pleased that I did!

Steve fitted the box in short time and I left to go on a test run. After 1 mile the engine just died on me, luckily on a stretch of dual carriageway. After a few minutes it restarted but after a few hundred yards cut out again. Steve came out, uncoupled the box, and we went back to the garage.

Geo phoned Van Aaken and was put through to the Technical Dept, who were surprised there was a problem. They talked Geo through altering the settings and emailed a diagram of the jumpers in the box (there are 4 available settings). after changing the settings, Steve took the van on a test drive, and this time, I did have a smile on my face!

So many thanks to Geo and Steve and also Van Aaken for their support. 

But I am pleased that Geo sorted it and that it was not down to me.

I cannot recommend Pecks Hill Garage highly enough, they are really excellent

So I am now looking forward to getting out on the road to give it a proper run

regards

Geoff


----------

